
Google testing layout with fixed navigation, infinite scrolling - TNW - rjim86
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/16/google-testing-layout-with-infinite-scrolling-new-site-preview/?awesm=tnw.to_1A0Qo&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=spreadus_master
======
dave1010uk
I really hope they don't break the UX on low-resolution screens. Google Images
is not very usable unless you have a > 500px height window.

A SEO company's claims to "first page on Google" won't look so impressive now.

